# Build your own electronic controller?



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

http://www.mpja.com/productview.asp?product=4057+MD

Or maybe not...
Anyone game?
Scott


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

I just might give it a try if the pot is a 1/4 turn unit other wise it won't work too well. I have built a few controllers using 2 amp bridge rectifiers that worked well for T-Jets up to SS cars. Never tried anything faster.


----------



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

So how did you set it up,do you have a link to a drawing


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I have not tried this...
I was surfing around and basically wondered if it would work...
I figured that someone that knew more than me would chime in with details...
Scott


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

well it works on 12.5 volts tho dont ho cars run on like 24


----------

